# oil pressure warning.



## Grambo427 (Jan 24, 2013)

I just bought an 06 and when I get in the the throttle (3/4 to WOT) the check oil light comes on. Has anyone else run into this? I'm new to not having a factory oil pressure gauge and don't wanna risk damaging the engine. Any advice for a rookie install on an aftermarket gauge? Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

Welcome to the interesting world of GTO's. More info on your new ride (color, tranny, mods and etc.) would be helpful.... or even a pic or 2.

The first thing I would do for your present problem is check the oil for proper level .... or better yet, change your oil. Your oil light problem is not a common problem with these cars 

I agree that it would be nice to have some gauges. There are a lot of gauges available for the 04-06 GTO's (they aren't cheap). If you want to look into getting gauges try;
South Coast Speed & Sound


----------



## Grambo427 (Jan 24, 2013)

thanks for the knowledge. I had just changed the oil yesterday afternoon and the light still comes on. Gonna look into testing the pump and start trying to diagnose the issue. hopefully it's not major.


It's a red '06 M6 with a CAI and exhaust ( cat back). As far as I can tell no other performance mods were done.


----------



## Grambo427 (Jan 24, 2013)

maybe it's the weather too. it's bitter cold here right now and I only drive it on the weekends.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

What is the exact message your getting on your cluster?


----------



## Grambo427 (Jan 24, 2013)

the exact message is check oil and a beep.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

you're sure the oil is full? sounds like the pump is running out of oil when your reving high, only things I can think of that would cause that is too thick of an oil, oil level low, or clogged oil return holes. I'd temporarily hook up a oil pressure gauge and read the actual pressure.


----------



## Grambo427 (Jan 24, 2013)

it's running 5w30 and just changed the oil yesterday. so i'm thinking the same things. if i disonnect the sending unit from the comp to temporary a gauge will that throw it off or will it just reset when i plug it back in?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

should be fine, your warning light will be on of course. I rembered one car did about the same thing and the pick-up screen had fallen off the pump.


----------



## Grambo427 (Jan 24, 2013)

thanks for the advice. i'll get that done soon and check it out.


----------



## Grambo427 (Jan 24, 2013)

thanks for all of the advice everyone. replaced the oil pressure switch/sender and no warning so far. i'll post pics as i get more mods.


----------

